# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  لعشاق PRISON BREAK

## غسان

لعشاق PRISON BREAK  شوفوا لقطات من الجزء الرابع الذي يشهد عودة سارة 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sw14-E-Mew&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أبو الغساسين ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

> مشكور أبو الغساسين ...


مشكور على المرور ابو لطراونة

----------


## saousana

انا بحبه كتير 
مشكور غسان

----------


## غسان

> انا بحبه كتير 
> مشكور غسان


وانا كمان بحبه كثير .
.مشكوره على المشاركة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا كثير 
انا عندي على الجهاز الموسم الثالث كامل بس متعاجز احضره هههههههه

----------


## saousana

> شكرا كثير 
> انا عندي على الجهاز الموسم الثالث كامل بس متعاجز احضره هههههههه


ما في ابتسامات ولا كان حطيت الوجه اللي بعيط 
المهم انا نفسي احضره 
ما دخلني بدي اياه

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا كثير 
> انا عندي على الجهاز الموسم الثالث كامل بس متعاجز احضره هههههههه


حرام عليك مسلسل ما بتفوت

----------


## العالي عالي

انا من الاول كنت عارف انو سارة ما ماتت  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حرام عليك مسلسل ما بتفوت


بعرف مسلسل حلو كثير 
احضرت الموسم الاول و الثاني 
و كل يوم بحكي اليوم ببلش بالثالث

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ما في ابتسامات ولا كان حطيت الوجه اللي بعيط 
> المهم انا نفسي احضره 
> ما دخلني بدي اياه



ليش اتعيطي يا سوسن 
بامكانك اتنزليه من النت بسهوله

----------


## غسان

> بعرف مسلسل حلو كثير 
> احضرت الموسم الاول و الثاني 
> و كل يوم بحكي اليوم ببلش بالثالث


الموسم الثالث كامل حضرته بيوم واحد

----------


## العالي عالي

> بعرف مسلسل حلو كثير 
> احضرت الموسم الاول و الثاني 
> و كل يوم بحكي اليوم ببلش بالثالث


بتعرف انا احضرتك الموسم الاول والتاني والثالث بــ 6 ايام 

يعني بتحكي عن 75 حلقة  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> ليش اتعيطي يا سوسن 
> بامكانك اتنزليه من النت بسهوله


بده سنة وهو ينزل ما الي خلق

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما في ابتسامات ولا كان حطيت الوجه اللي بعيط 
> المهم انا نفسي احضره 
> ما دخلني بدي اياه


انا عندي المسلسل كامل من اول حلقة لاخر حلقة  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> انا عندي المسلسل كامل من اول حلقة لاخر حلقة


يا الله هسة انا بتمنى انه الابتسامات شغالة 
عالي بدي اياهم

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا غسان يا حرام هلا انعكس المسلسل كله يالي جوا برا ويالي برا جو ..كيف رح يهرب بدون الوشم والسجن مو سجن زريبه هاد جد بيجزن عم نستنى المسلسل

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا الله هسة انا بتمنى انه الابتسامات شغالة 
> عالي بدي اياهم


ابشري ببعتلك  المسلسل على البريد المستعجل

----------


## HEART OF ACTION

ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FANTASTIC 

THEY ALL VERY NICE SPECIALY MICHAEL

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكووور
بس جد مسلسل رائع .....

----------


## fares

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

